# celecoxib/celebrex



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

I've just seen an immune doctor and have been prescribed to take celecoxib.  I'm flying over to England next week and was wondering if it was easy to purchase there or would i need a prescription.



Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It's a prescripiton only medicine in the UK so you will need either an NHS or private prescription from a Doctor in order to obtain it.


----------

